# Kein Upload?



## Keltor (3. Juni 2005)

Habe vorgestern zum ersten mal Blasc runtergeladen und gestern installiert.
Lief auch alles soweit.
Beim beenden von WoW wollte blasc denn Daten übertragen.
ka ob er nun hat oder nicht aber mein Char ist nicht in der DB zu finden.
Mach ich was falsch?
Ist die Ursache die von euch schon geposteten Bugs?
Werden z.Z. nur Kills richtig übertragen?
Soll ich einfach abwarten?

Wenn das Ding rundläuft, versuch ich mal meine anderen Gildies dazu zu überreden.
Je mehr, desto besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltor (6. Juni 2005)

hmm hatte auch schon einmal beim starten einen socketfehler
beim zweiten start wars dann gut

auch überträgt er immer fleissig daten, aber angezeigt werden sie auf der HP nicht

wäre schön wenn man mal 2 sätze dazu bekommt ob das z.z. normal ist (*auf den post von b3n zeig*)


----------



## Thunderclaw (6. Juni 2005)

Hi, bei mir leider genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich beende WoW, sehe, dass der Profiler die Daten hochlädt (Dauer: weniger als 1 Sekunde), dann schau ich auf die HP und der Char ist nicht geupdatet.
Ich hatte früher mal BLASC, dann ging es nach nem WoW-Patch nichtmehr und ich hab das Updaten gelassen. Vor 2 Tagen hab ich es dann mal wieder probiert (natürlich mit neuem Client) und es hat nicht funktioniert.
Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe, 

mfg Thunderclaw


----------



## zebok (24. Juni 2005)

Versuch mal die Daten manuell zu übetragen.
Rechtsklick auf das Symbol neben der Uhr und auf manuell Übertragen klicken.
Dann dauert das 10-15 Min und die Daten sollten nun aktuell sein.
War bei mir jedenfalls so.


----------



## Gruenwurm (24. Juni 2005)

Probiers mal mit dem HotFix hier.

http://www.hasenzuechter.de/vwar/downloads...tools/BLASC.zip


----------

